# USB CameraMate



## Joe Perlmutter (Jan 27, 2009)

I am having trouble finding a driver for an older USB CameraMate PINPCM-USB. Where can I find one to download? I have tried the Microtech website but have had no luck. Joe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Joe
Try this link:
http://www.inetbridge.net/forum/driver-microtech-dpcm-usb-xp-2000-driver-vt1363.html

Scroll down to the Admin post to where you see Attachments
CameraMate.zip

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------

